# Cross-cut sled - my way



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Good day

I would like to share with you my method.

First, check the alignment of the blade to the miter slots.

The idea is very simple, I make part of the sled, cut the kerf and refer to it as a reference point (or line) to position the "Back Fence" square to the kerf by "locking" everything together.

I discovered that the plastic drawing triangles are very, very accurate, and I use them to locate the fence (actually, as you will see, I'm using the shop-made triangles that were "copied" from the plastic one).

By cutting the Runners 1 mm narrower than the miter slot width, it's very easy and fast to cut the runners and, I think, will eliminate any binding due to expansion with humidity changes.

My table saw is different and has only one miter slot, so I made some kind of "fiction" miter slots for the guys with the "normal" table saw...(I think everybody except me)

It took me around 1½ hours to make it (including 148 pics), so I assume that it should take you 2~2½ hours, considering that you have to prepare the parts (I used scraps from around the garage).

Regards
niki


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

As always niki you have done a great job of detaling the construction of your jigs. The pictures are excellent, as are your instructions. That sled looks like it should be bang on accurate.

Thanks.

Gerry


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Thank you so much Gerry

The sled is - as you said - "Bang on accurate". On the next posts, you'll see how I'm making one not for "demonstration" but a real one that I'm using for crosscutting and ripping (yes, ripping) small pieces (or very small pieces).

I made also two "half sleds" (sled on one runner) and used the same idea of "clamp a triangle and align to the kerf"...I even did not bother to screw the fence...I just "Super glue" it to the sled during construction...

Regards
niki


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Niki, your tutorials are greatly appreciated and very well photographed. 

Have you ever thought about movinge into video production though? It is much easier and faster for you, the filmer (once you get past that learning curve) and also much more absorbing for the student as well. Not to just "keep up with the Joneses" either but video's are the only medium apart from interactive video that's just as good as being there. Good quality video cameras are cheap these days and can sit on a $29.00 tripod. The digital cameras are so good in fact, you don't need fancy lighting and a bunch of knowledge in that regard. Also, with the FREE video editing software avaialable, the investment is rather insignificant. Have you ever thought about it?

These two tutorials you just posted would have been about a 4 minute video to watch at the most, and the time it took you to create them less than what all your photo manipulating, resizing, organizing, compressing and text insertion etc. so your time savings would be great as well. Just a thought. I do love your tutorials the way they are, just wondering if you have considered video. Thank you for your participation here.


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Thank you so much TexasTimber

I never thought about video first, because I'm doing it as an amateur for amateurs and personally I don't need a video camera...it will be just extra expense...

And, when you are saying "cheap".....when was the last time that you visited Europe...and bought something like video camera or alike.....man, the prices here are at least double than USA.....oh yes - and the gas here is $8 per Gallon ($11 in UK) :furious::icon_smile:

Not only but, it will cost me also new computer.....I have some old laptop with Windows 98 (there is - go to the museum:icon_smile 3 (three) GB hard drive, 266Mhz and 96MB RAM:icon_sad:

Best Regards
niki


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Niki you are a good soul. I wish I were in a position to be philanthropic. Your knowledge and experiene deserves the best platform it can get, not that it is lacking by any means as I say your tutorials are superb. 

Let's pray God drops the equipment in your lap somehow. :thumbsup:


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Thank you for kind words TexasTimbers

Well, I prayed once and nothing dropped so....I understood that I shall have to make it by myself...:icon_smile:

Best Regards
niki


----------

